

Puerto Rico: The Greece of the Caribbean? - plumeria
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-33358307

======
Tunecrew
No, Jamaica is the Greece of the Caribbean, Puerto Rico is not even close to
the same level of problems.

